
Postcardware – free to use if you send us a postcard - Mojah
https://spatie.be/en/opensource/postcards
======
j_s
See also: ShonenWare

[http://www.proxomitron.info/45/help/License.html](http://www.proxomitron.info/45/help/License.html)

> To register simply go out and buy any CD, record, or tape by Shonen Knife,
> listen to it carefully, and e-mail me your impressions of the album

------
tmaly
What is free to use? I am not sure what the site is for.

~~~
snuxoll
The details are hidden at the bottom, most of the repositories spatie has on
github have a postcardware statement in the readme, similar to this.

    
    
        Postcardware
        
        You're free to use this package, but if it makes it to your production environment
        we highly appreciate you sending us a postcard from your hometown,
        mentioning which of our package(s) you are using.
        
        Our address is: Spatie, Samberstraat 69D, 2060 Antwerp, Belgium.
        
        We publish all received postcards on our company website.
    

It's cute, they don't demand anything causing licensing issues while having
some fun with the postcard thing. Kind of reminds me of SDF's option to verify
your account with a postcard instead of a small donation.

------
Psilidae
My favorite fitness app, Caledos Runner, is Postcardware! Unfortunately, even
though it's a fitness app, I've been too lazy to send the postcard. Maybe I'll
do that sometime soon.

[https://api.caledos.com/](https://api.caledos.com/)
[https://i.imgur.com/oxAWU2j.png](https://i.imgur.com/oxAWU2j.png)

------
superb_herb
I don't understand what software they are offering for a postcard?

~~~
corobo
Packages for the Laravel PHP framework

[https://github.com/spatie](https://github.com/spatie)

